# Cypripedium segawai



## JPMC (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought this plant in 2008 from a Japanese grower who also grew Neofinetias and other Japanese orchids. It took me some time to figure its requirements out. Aside from growing it up from a seedling I had to adjust to the fact that unlike the other Cypripediums with which I am familiar, this one has a ~9 month growing season before it goes into the refrigerator for the winter. I finally think that I have it made it happy. The purple dots on the flower seem to be normal, although this is my first flowering of it.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## eggshells (Mar 18, 2013)

Its beautiful JPMC, Great job once again.:clap:


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lovely Cyp!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hold on to that baby! Getting rare as a pure species in the world. Very rare in habitat these days, perhaps "extinct". If you can produce seed and get it to a person like Ron Burch or Troy Meyers, that would be ideal.

Lovely little plant, cherish it!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Very neat!


----------



## JPMC (Mar 18, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hold on to that baby! Getting rare as a pure species in the world. Very rare in habitat these days, perhaps "extinct". If you can produce seed and get it to a person like Ron Burch or Troy Meyers, that would be ideal.
> 
> Lovely little plant, cherish it!



I assumed that it was common in Japan (I paid the equivalent of $ 100.00 including importaion fees) although not cheap. When I tried to find the communication I had with the seller, I found that the host server is no longer active. Do you know if a selfling would be genetically robust? I assumed that this plant was a selfling so selfing it might not be a good idea.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 18, 2013)

JPMC said:


> I assumed that it was common in Japan (I paid the equivalent of $ 100.00 including importaion fees) although not cheap. When I tried to find the communication I had with the seller, I found that the host server is no longer active. Do you know if a selfling would be genetically robust? I assumed that this plant was a selfling so selfing it might not be a good idea.



Common in Japan, no, but around. No plant is cheap in Japan, especially seed grown or coveted species :rollhappy: Selfing should be fine for most Cyps, and I suspect that with many of the rarer types that have been flasked successfully, this is the case. Given the limited plants in the trade of this species, I wonder just how much genetic variation exists among them anyway.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 18, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Common in Japan, no, but around. No plant is cheap in Japan, especially seed grown or coveted species :rollhappy: Selfing should be fine for most Cyps, and I suspect that with many of the rarer types that have been flasked successfully, this is the case. Given the limited plants in the trade of this species, I wonder just how much genetic variation exists among them anyway.



In that case I may give it a try. I'm not too sure that it is safe to tax a plant that I just started to grow well with a seedpod.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 18, 2013)

JPMC said:


> In that case I may give it a try. I'm not too sure that it is safe to tax a plant that I just started to grow well with a seedpod.



That is a real consideration. If you collect the pod while still green, say around 6 weeks after pollination, and fast ship it to the flasker, then the effect on the plant is far less stressful. The embryos then can be "rescued" from the pod - a very reliable method if the embryos are developed enough. Pods allowed to go to full term can indeed be a drain on a young plant.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks happy to me! Great growing!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 19, 2013)

Very cute! This species is growing on me.


----------



## Dido (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi you have a really beauty there congrats for that one. 
Only have crosses with it. The last year you see them more and more availabel in Europe. As some big vendors where succesfull, this year they where on sale for around 120€. But this one could have potential you nearly only see the yeloow ones, the ones with purple in it are nearly not seen anymore so yours could have it. 
Ron I think wait 42 days after pollination for most of his kinds.
Should be fine with this one. 
If you would have pollen to spare I would like to use it. 

If you grow it now for 3 years and it flowes now it should be strong enough, or it could be his last one if you self it or not. 
They flwoer for 2 reasons, they are happy and strong enough to flowr, so seed will not be to much stress for it. 
The second thing is they plant is going to pass away but then you cannot really stop it. 
Wish you a lot of luck with your plant


----------



## JPMC (Mar 19, 2013)

Dido said:


> Hi you have a really beauty there congrats for that one.
> Only have crosses with it. The last year you see them more and more availabel in Europe. As some big vendors where succesfull, this year they where on sale for around 120€. But this one could have potential you nearly only see the yeloow ones, the ones with purple in it are nearly not seen anymore so yours could have it.
> Ron I think wait 42 days after pollination for most of his kinds.
> Should be fine with this one.
> ...



Thanks for the input. I will try to self it.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely thing and as Dido says, they are just becoming available now as seed grown plants for a high price. Crustacare had some seedlings for sale.
The purple spotting is evident in some plants - check out the photos of segawai in the new cyp book by Cribb and Frosch.
I was told by the person that has just sent me one that they are early risers - maybe along with formosanum and a long growing season,
Regards,
David


----------



## JPMC (Mar 19, 2013)

monocotman said:


> Lovely thing and as Dido says, they are just becoming available now as seed grown plants for a high price. Crustacare had some seedlings for sale.
> The purple spotting is evident in some plants - check out the photos of segawai in the new cyp book by Cribb and Frosch.
> I was told by the person that has just sent me one that they are early risers - maybe along with formosanum and a long growing season,
> Regards,
> David



Thanks for the information. I wish I knew about the growing season length when I first bought it. If I did, I may have gotten blooms earlier.


----------



## Dido (Mar 19, 2013)

monocotman said:


> Lovely thing and as Dido says, they are just becoming available now as seed grown plants for a high price. Crustacare had some seedlings for sale.
> The purple spotting is evident in some plants - check out the photos of segawai in the new cyp book by Cribb and Frosch.
> I was told by the person that has just sent me one that they are early risers - maybe along with formosanum and a long growing season,
> Regards,
> David



I had this early problem last year too with the calceolus hybrid. 
When I got it it was started and I tried to cool it, the plant hated it and I could not stop it, the bud was gone inside due to the fight with my plant. 
The funny think it went dormant in june, and started to grow agin in august. 
This one I could keep green till oktober, and now it is sleeping still in my cooler :evil:
Fomrosanum stay close to it, and it started already. Hope to see flowers this year. have a fsciolatum X segawai too hope on flowering this year. 

David are yours bought over Jeff??

By the way if you want to self it its best to start as early as possibel. 

I learned this from pollinating bardolphilianum, sometimes the time you can do it is very short.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 19, 2013)

JPMC said:


> In that case I may give it a try. I'm not too sure that it is safe to tax a plant that I just started to grow well with a seedpod.



I'll have to find my Orchid Digest magazine with an article from Ron Burch on Cyps (http://www.orchiddigest.com/orchid-digest-75-3.html#1), but I think I recall him saying that the plant needs 3 or 4 more years after its first bloom in order for plant to be strong enough to set seeds; any attempt now to set seeds will result in unsuccessful fertilization.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 19, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> I'll have to find my Orchid Digest magazine with an article from Ron Burch on Cyps (http://www.orchiddigest.com/orchid-digest-75-3.html#1), but I think I recall him saying that the plant needs 3 or 4 more years after its first bloom in order for plant to be strong enough to set seeds; any attempt now to set seeds will result in unsuccessful fertilization.



Well now I'm not so sure that I should self it. If anyone wants pollen, I will save some.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

wow, diff from most of the Cyps we see here. The segments are so wide


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 19, 2013)

interesting. hope it continues to thrive


----------



## monocotman (Mar 20, 2013)

Dido,

my plant is a swap, not from Jeff.
The plant has visible buds but is not as advanced as others - I have a few hybrdis and species showing buds now.

David


----------



## Dido (Mar 20, 2013)

monocotman said:


> Dido,
> 
> my plant is a swap, not from Jeff.
> The plant has visible buds but is not as advanced as others - I have a few hybrdis and species showing buds now.
> ...



Thanks for that Info. 
I hope mine will flower too. Lets wait and see. 

Formosanum is starting already, cannot stop it even more.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2013)

Lovely, good luck; and thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 23, 2013)

cute!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 30, 2013)

Very nice! I have a couple of plants that have bloomed this year. I have cross pollenated one flower in order to stress the plant as little as possible since it is young. I will collect the green pod at 6 weeks. With Cyps for which I have no experience I always do green pods, then I am more or less (sometimes very much less!) guaranteed to get at least some seedlings.

Ron


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 30, 2013)

JPMC said:


> I bought this plant in 2008 from a Japanese grower who also grew Neofinetias and other Japanese orchids. It took me some time to figure its requirements out. Aside from growing it up from a seedling I had to adjust to the fact that unlike the other Cypripediums with which I am familiar, this one has a ~9 month growing season before it goes into the refrigerator for the winter. I finally think that I have it made it happy. The purple dots on the flower seem to be normal, although this is my first flowering of it.
> 
> I try to translate what people say on you in my country: " Man with green fingers"- " A Zöldujjú".
> Congrats, very nice!


----------



## JPMC (May 2, 2013)

fundulopanchax said:


> Very nice! I have a couple of plants that have bloomed this year. I have cross pollenated one flower in order to stress the plant as little as possible since it is young. I will collect the green pod at 6 weeks. With Cyps for which I have no experience I always do green pods, then I am more or less (sometimes very much less!) guaranteed to get at least some seedlings.
> 
> Ron



Thanks Ron. In the end, I chickened out. I did send some pollen to another grower who I hope will find it useful.


----------

